#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] MS Word Mail Merge, 3 records per page?

## H.E. Pennypacker

Scanned the forums here and elsewhere and nothing seems to fix what (in my mind) should be something very basic.

I have a Mail merge (for invoices) there are 3 Invoices per page.  Each invoice is for a different customer.  See the attachment.

I Created Mail Merge using Labels, 3 rows 1 column.  When I run the mail merge, instead of each label having a new customer, it prints 1 page with the same customer 3 times, the next page has the next customer 3 times, and so on.   

How do I simply tell Word to change to the next person after the first label, instead of the the 2nd page???

Help please  :Smilie: 
==============================

Never mind.  It is working now using the next record option...

----------


## macropod

With you label merge, you need to insert a NextRecord before the first mergefield on each of the 2nd & 3rd labels. You'll find the NextRecord option in the 'Rules' dropdown.

----------

